# Any Vet techs working with hedgies on here?



## PokeyMom (Dec 12, 2009)

I wasn't really sure where to post this, so if I guessed wrong I appologize.

I am in the middle of school to become a vet tech and was wondering if anybody else out there was also a tech or even in school? and if anybody had specialized schooling to learn how to work with hedgehogs or if you just kind of learn on the job with a hedgie vet?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I am a vet tech but no longer work as one. When I took my schooling to become a vet tech hedgehogs weren't even mentioned.


----------



## CharminsMom (Dec 15, 2009)

I've been a tech for 15 yr and just like Nikki, hedgehogs weren't even mentioned when I was in school. I have friends that have taken online courses and they are not mentioned either.
I have worked for a few vets that have treated them. We have 2 "pocket pet" vets where I worked at now but I'm the 1st hedgie person to be there.


----------

